# My pipes (Requiem)



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

Photos of my pipes:

Hilson (latakias) - my first pipe









Big Ben (1792)









Hilson (virginias)









Big Ben (lakelands)









Hilson (burleys)









Peterson (latakias)









Savinelli (latakias)









Savinelli (virginias)









Stanwell (virginias)









Brebbia (latakias)









Boswell (lakelands)
















Peterson (virginias)


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

Oh wow :] nice pipes!

the boswell and the straight sav are my favorites

what is that sav anyway?


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

Stanwell (lakelands)









Mastro de Paja (latakias)
















Hardcastle (burleys)









Ropp (burleys)









GBD (virginias)









Savinelli (latakias)









Johs (latakias)

















Astley's by James Upshall (virginias)

















Dunhill (virginias)


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

Zogg said:


> Oh wow :] nice pipes!
> 
> the boswell and the straight sav are my favorites
> 
> what is that sav anyway?


Thanks.
I'm not sure what Savinelli you're asking about... the first is a Siena 320KS, the second is a Tundra 628 sandblasted.


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

love that Mastro de Paja

excellent finish and color


----------



## pffintuff (Apr 20, 2011)

Great looking pipes. Nice collection.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

All great looking pipes Gustavo but I really dig the Rhodesian!


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Sweet collection! :tu


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

User Name said:


> love that Mastro de Paja
> 
> excellent finish and color


Yeah, that's a beaut!


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Wonderful collection, Gustavo!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Requiem said:


> Savinelli (virginias)


You know, I was thinking, this one really doesn't fit and kind of detracts from the other pipes. On the other hand, it would look absolutely amazing in my rotation!:biggrin:


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Ok Gustavo, no more posting pipe pics. Now I'm on the hunt for one of those pokers similar to your Boswell! That was cool looking. Does it have a good feel to it?

That Dunhill is the one from your videos, correct?

That last Stanwell you posted is also very interesting. Is that a churchwarden?

Very cool pipes Gustavo! Good to see you around more. I know you lurk some but I enjoy seeing you post!


----------



## Contrabass Bry (May 3, 2010)

Glad your Dunhill finally showed up, Gustavo! Very nice collection!


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Nice collection of pipes you got! I really like the "Boswell (lakelands)". It has a very nice look to it.


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

Thank you so much, gentlemen.
I realized I hadn't take any pictures of the pipes bought in 2010 and 2011, and afterwards couldn't resist to post them.

Mark, all I can tell you about that Savinelli is that it smokes Union Square like a dream :tease:

Dave, the Boswell is actually the only one I don't like the look of... but it's a celebratory pipe from a forum I used to frequent in my early pipe days, so I'll stick with it. Also, it was a poor smoker untill being dedicated to Ennerdale (I hope it behaves fine with other lakelands in the future).
The Dunhill is the one and only, and the Stanwell is a HCA churchwarden indeed.

Will nobody create a similar thread? I'm pretty sure I'm not the only with a tendency to show off around, am I? Also pretty sure many of you have much more interesting collections.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Thanks for sharing Gustavo. Very nice pipe collection indeed. I love all of them!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Requiem said:


> Mark, all I can tell you about that Savinelli is that it smokes Union Square like a dream :tease:


You really know how to twist the knife, don't you? 



> Will nobody create a similar thread? I'm pretty sure I'm not the only with a tendency to show off around, am I? Also pretty sure many of you have much more interesting collections.


I've got to get a camera someday. Or at least a new phone!


----------



## dbreazeale (Apr 6, 2008)

Requiem said:


> Boswell (lakelands)


I have one of it's relatives from the other forum. I've only smoked it once.

You've got a nice collection of pipes!


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

dbreazeale said:


> I have one of it's relatives from the other forum. I've only smoked it once.
> 
> You've got a nice collection of pipes!


That's great! I think I never saw a picture of that one before.
Why don't you smoke it more often, Del?


----------



## dbreazeale (Apr 6, 2008)

Requiem said:


> That's great! I think I never saw a picture of that one before.
> Why don't you smoke it more often, Del?


I'm a clencher and it's a little too heavy to clench. I always just pick up something else. I've got another Boswell that's considerably lighter and smoke that one often.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Very nice pipes Gustavo! I actually thought of you today when I was at an open house at the Portuguese embassy, and met the ambassador who was walking around greeting people.


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

Jack Straw said:


> Very nice pipes Gustavo! I actually thought of you today when I was at an open house at the Portuguese embassy, and met the ambassador who was walking around greeting people.


Thanks, Jack.
Did you get to eat some portuguese delicassies?


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

I LOVE Portuguese food o.o


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Just some little fried cod cakes, chocolate cake, and port.


----------

